

How You’ll Buy a Big Mac with Your iPhone at a McDonald’s Drive-Through - jhonovich
http://recode.net/2014/09/14/how-youll-buy-a-big-mac-with-your-iphone-at-a-mcdonalds-drive-through/

======
jhonovich
"The cashier will then extend a portable payment terminal out toward the
driver’s-side window."

As described and pictured, that's pretty awkward.

